# replacing macbook case



## sherz (Nov 13, 2007)

i recently bought an macbook back in september, but a week later it was stolen from me. fortunately the security services at my university managed to recover it last week, which i'm really grateful for. when i finally got the chance to claim back my macbook, i saw that there were quite a few damages especially on the underside of my macbook. the rubber gripping underneath is all worn out, and the key palm rest is all discoloured and greasy. i was wondering if apple stores could be replace macbook casing/shell on the spot and if so how much would it cost?  

i dont mind paying whatever the price is for replacing the casing/shell, it just irritates me that it was damaged and i wasn't even responsible for it.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

your best bet will be e-bay... im sure someones macbook has packed it in and there selling it for parts.. you can almost always find macbook cases on there. as for apple selling you one.. not to likely!


----------



## sherz (Nov 13, 2007)

can they replace it themselves?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

PirateMyke said:


> your best bet will be e-bay... im sure someones macbook has packed it in and there selling it for parts.. you can almost always find macbook cases on there. as for apple selling you one.. not to likely!


Apple or AASP's will sell you any part you need - it's just a matter of how much you're willing to spend.

Back on topic, if it's a top and bottom case you need, they are not considered user-replaceable parts, especially not the bottom case assembly. Each case goes for more than $100 a piece brand-new, with labor being in a similar range through an AASP. Where are you located?


----------



## rg0r (Nov 14, 2007)

When i talked to the manager about replacing the top case because of them scratching it, he said I would have to replace the whole monitor, as its all one piece? Not sure if this is true, but if so... that's one pricey replacement.

rg0r


----------



## sherz (Nov 13, 2007)

im in toronto .. yeah i just spoke to someone from the apple store and they said since its not covered in warranty it would at least 400 dollars to get it fixed... i was thinking.. what if i bought mac parts separately and they could fix it for me? is that possible


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

sherz said:


> i recently bought an macbook back in september, but a week later it was stolen from me. fortunately the security services at my university managed to recover it last week, which i'm really grateful for. when i finally got the chance to claim back my macbook, i saw that there were quite a few damages especially on the underside of my macbook. the rubber gripping underneath is all worn out, and the key palm rest is all discoloured and greasy. i was wondering if apple stores could be replace macbook casing/shell on the spot and if so how much would it cost?
> 
> i dont mind paying whatever the price is for replacing the casing/shell, it just irritates me that it was damaged and i wasn't even responsible for it.


I recently inquired with the Mac Group in Ottawa about replacing my keyboard/trackpad (as it is all one piece and needs to all be replaced"

He said the parts would be $200 and labour around $30.


----------

